# Canyon Schaltauge Nr.19 (Nerve XC, MR, AM 2011)



## Granny (5. November 2011)

Hallo Leute,

biete hier ein neues und unbenutztes Schaltauge von Canyon an (Nr. 19, passend für die 2011er Modelle Nerve EX, MR und AM laut Canyon Homepage).

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...8B53DD8D38D5.koeb47-6_c04_1004?adId=40931407&

Habe das Schaltauge falsch bestellt, es aber erst jetzt bemerkt, als ich es wechseln wollte.

Preis: 15 EUR + 2,20 EUR Versandkosten.

Hört sich erstmal viel an, da das Schaltauge bei Canyon auch "nur" 16,90 EUR kostet, relativiert sich aber, wenn man daran denkt dass Canyon 5,90 EUR Versandkosten für 1 Schaltauge verlangt 

Grüße, Marc


----------



## boxseppl (5. Juli 2012)

hallo, hast du das Schaltauge noch?
Falls du es mir verkaufen willst, bitte melden! am Besten ne Email schreiben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Granny (9. Juli 2012)

sorry - schon vor längerer Zeit verkauft...

Grüße, Marc


----------

